# CPC-A in Kansas City looking



## john67 (Apr 22, 2012)

John R. Thomas, CPC-A, NCICS
9157 W. 124th Street Apt. 376
Overland Park, KS  66213
913-220-3596  
john.r.thomas@mail.com 

Dear Managers and Recruiters,

My objective is to work in a healthcare setting performing coding, billing and/or charge-entry duties.  In order to get my foot in the door, I would be happy to work the front desk area greeting patients, scheduling, doing data-entry, communicating with the medical staff, working with health records and other essential front office duties.  These duties are just as important, and would give me the valuable experience needed to move into the coding, billing and/or charge-entry duties that I ultimately want to do.

I am a Certified Professional Coder and a National Certified Insurance and Coding Specialist.  Being a CPC, I have attained the minimum knowledge and proficiency to work with CPC, ICD-9, and HCPCS codes, process claims accurately and efficiently, have in-depth knowledge of medical terminology, reimbursement issues, and practice management.

My employment at Apria allowed me to work in billing and collections dealing with DME, which was a great learning experience.  I worked with payers to resolve unpaid balances, research and notate accounts in great detail, speak with customers to ensure current demographic and insurance information, and appeal claims daily.

At Harte-Hanks, as a licensed sales agent, I am educating and enrolling Medicare and Medicaid recipients into a special needs program based upon certain criteria

Thank you for your consideration,


John 


John R. Thomas, CPC-A, NCICS
9157 W. 124th St   Apt. 376
Overland Park, KS  66213
913-220-3596  
john.r.thomas@mail.com 

OBJECTIVE
CPC-A certified, experienced, and college-trained Medical Biller/Coder is seeking a position in the medical field.

CERTIFICATION
Certified Professional Coder-Apprentice
Awarded by the American Academy of Professional Coders
National Certified Insurance and Coding Specialist
Awarded by the NCCT- the National Center for Competency Testing

LICENSURE
Kansas Health Insurance Producer/Broker
Issued by the State Insurance Commissioner

EXPERIENCE
Licensed Senior Sales Representative
Harte-Hanks					           Shawnee, KS                    November 2011 â€“ present
Responsibilities included:
•	Consult and enroll Medicare and Medicaid beneficiaries into Special Needs Program offered by Blue Cross Blue Shield
•	Confirmed if beneficiary's primary care physicians and specialists and medications were covered
•	Held to strictest guidelines for accuracy and detail as imposed by CMS 
•	Knowledge and use of SIEBEL software customer database

Billing and Collections Rep
Apria Healthcare   				   	       Overland Park, KS	Jan 2011 â€“ Apr 2011
Responsibilities included:
•	Working invoices with unpaid balances to obtain reimbursement from insurance companies to increase corporate revenue
•	Calls to patients and insurance companies to ensure up-to-date information on insurance and demographics in order to accurately file claims for maximum reimbursement
•	Comply with all HIPAA policies and procedures and Apria business practices
•	Accurately notating patient accounts with detailed comments based upon last action completed
•	Working with medical documentation-CMNs, prescriptions, EOBs, preauthorizations, precertifications, and reports of diagnostic testing
Skills obtained:
•	Knowledge and use of Apria software programs including ACIS, Aprianet, etc.

EDUCATION
Medical Billing and Coding Diploma â€“ October 2010
Anthem College â€“ Kansas City, MO
								       Resume for John R. Thomas â€“ page 2	

Externship served with Global Medical Direct â€“ Lenexa, KS 	

Experiences also included:
•	Processing secondary claims â€“ printing the claims, attaching them to the EOB, and mailing those to the insurance companies.
•	Write off patient balances over 300 days old in the Pacware system.
•	Transferring balances from the secondary insurance to the patient after the secondary insurance had paid their responsibility.
•	Removing charges from patient accounts that were still the responsibility of the insurance companies
•	Re-billing secondary claims that were past 60 days due.
Other skills acquired during Medical Billing and Coding Program:
•	Properly processing a CMS1500 for reimbursement
•	Data entry of patient information in Synapse
•	Taking a patient's medical history
•	Electronically charting patient health information in Synapse
•	Making proper use of modifiers
•	Understanding HIPAA guidelines and practices 
•	Understanding the use of CPT, ICD-9, and HCPCS manuals
•	Type 45 wpm

OTHER RELATED SKILLS:
•	Beginning to Intermediate Use of MS Word and MS Excel

Professional Affiliations
American Academy of Professional Coders â€“ Professional member since July 2010

Other Education
1994 graduate of Roosevelt University, B.A. â€“ Liberal Arts
1990 graduate of Longview College, A.A. â€“ General Education

EMPLOYMENT HISTORY
Communications Consultant - Sales
Sprint Retail Store				Lee's Summit, MO 	May 2009 â€“ Dec 2009
•	Consult with customers regarding voice, messaging, and data services.
•	Prospect daily for new customers and contact current customers to upgrade products and services
•	Resolve customer issues including billing and account issues, equipment problems, and product training

Printing Assistant  - Temporary
DES Staffing/Vertis				Lenexa, KS		Aug 2008 â€“ Feb 2009


----------

